# CUSTOM GUCCI LOUIS VUITTON INTERIOR



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF LV OR GUCCI INTER JOBS DONE AND GUCCI OR LV VINAL TOPS :uh:


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

Here a fue pics of int help with more pic ideas


----------



## Chefuckedu (Oct 7, 2003)

i have gucci in my car 

did it my self 

looks ok but have no pics sorry


----------



## dakota (Feb 7, 2004)

why would ya wanna put something like that in a car. i thought it was about velvet and little balls hanging from headliner


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

i agree i think gucci and all that shit in a car looks tacky as hell besides all the name brand fabrics like gucci and loui are not the top of the line fabrics that they sell i have yet to see someone come out with a top of the line print that one of these designers make


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

does the hating ever stop :twak: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

why do you ask for pics... and then post pics?


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

someone sent me a personal msg with where to get those i guess cats is scared or sumthin but i posted them in case anyone elce may want to see some examples


----------



## LAMEEZ (Mar 24, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chefuckedu_@Mar 26 2004, 01:00 PM
> *i have gucci in my car
> 
> did it my self
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAMEEZ_@Mar 29 2004, 05:53 PM
> *does the hating ever stop :twak: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:*


 not hate...constuctive credics...

its like...when the said 20 inch rims on an impala....they meant an 90 version!


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAMEEZ_@Mar 25 2004, 09:54 AM
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF LV OR GUCCI INTER JOBS DONE AND GUCCI OR LV VINAL TOPS :uh:*


 post pics of my car ! check ny sig


----------



## Anthony (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAMEEZ_@Mar 25 2004, 07:54 AM
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF LV OR GUCCI INTER JOBS DONE AND GUCCI OR LV VINAL TOPS :uh:*


 asshat


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

nice fake material


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chefuckedu_@Mar 26 2004, 02:00 PM
> *i have gucci in my car
> 
> did it my self
> ...


 WHAT DOES YOUR USER NAME MEAN?

BY THE WAY I HAVE IT IN MY CAR TOO! CHECK MY SIGNATURE.


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Apr 25 2004, 07:36 PM
> *nice fake material*


 AND YOU GOT VINYL AND SAY IT'S LEATHER! SAME DIFFRENCE.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

post more pics please!!!!


----------



## Real's Hydraulics (Dec 25, 2002)

Look at my link on my site. www.realhydraulics.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Real's Hydraulics_@Jul 22 2004, 12:05 AM
> *Look at my link on my site. www.realhydraulics.com*


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sixteen Switches (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2004, 07:17 AM
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2062557[/snapback]​*



Agreed


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

what kind of a FUCKING IDIOT would put the dvd screens like that??


----------



## LIL_CARLITTO (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 31 2004, 06:34 PM
> *what kind of a FUCKING IDIOT would put the dvd screens like that??
> [snapback]2093877[/snapback]​*


I was thinkin the same thing....there's no logic there??..it'll be good if you were reversing all day long that waay you can look out for where youre goin and watch some fliccs at the same time.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@May 1 2004, 10:08 PM
> *AND YOU GOT VINYL AND SAY IT'S LEATHER! SAME DIFFRENCE.
> [snapback]1913236[/snapback]​*


lol...thats so tru...bitches pay $5.00 a yard and say its leather. then they come on here and talk about fake material that costs 45.00 a yard. i personally think it looks tite on certain cars. 

H A T E R S....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my boy 1 l0 64 also needs advice since he's planning to hook up his 4 door bomb with that material.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=73527


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2004, 07:05 AM
> *my boy 1 l0 64 also needs advice since he's planning to hook up his 4 door bomb with that material.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=73527
> [snapback]2145045[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:

chale......


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

i MITE plan on getting a gucci or louis vutton seat for my bike


----------



## 93caprice (Dec 30, 2003)

her you go


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caprice_@Aug 24 2004, 09:55 AM
> *her you go
> [snapback]2162754[/snapback]​*



the interior is not too bad, its not overdone or anything, but the roof is horrbile, just horrible :angry:


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

...


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

i ment lowrider bike but that looks cool


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

...


----------

